# What's the biggest thing you towed for some time with a Routan SE and non factory towing options?



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

So can I take my van to a Chrysler Dodge dealer and have the transmission cooler added, or is this not practical? What about the self leveling shocks, or other factory options that Chrysler had?

I was thinking about throwing on a curt hitch and towing one of those pop up campers, but with the Chrysler transmission reputation I am not sure if that is a good idea.

Anyone with long term experience that can chime in?

Was thinking of just getting the curt hitch and going with one of these: http://www.trailmanor.com/

I lightweight travel trailer would be nice, but I dont think these cars can handle that. 

GVWR: 5,535 lbs

Towing Capacity: 2,000 lbs (S, SE); 3,500 lbs (SEL, SEL Premium)

Not sure how accurate those specs are. What makes the SEL 3,500 pounds.

GVWR would be vehicle+cargo+passenger+tongue weight correct?


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Regarding Towing Capacity, in 2009 and 2010, the SEL and SEL Premium were equipped with the more powerful 4.0L V6 versus the 3.8L V6 in the S and SE. Since 2011, everyone gets the 3.6L Pentastar and the towing capacity is the same for all models.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Actually in the 09-10 vans it was the engine AND the Nivomat rear shocks (and supposed HD cooling). In the later vans it's just the Nivomats (and supposed cooling) The Nivomats are hydraulic rear shocks that pump up with a load on them to level out the rear of the van so you don't drag ass like every other minivan out there. I put the Curt hitch on our SEL (has the tow prep since its the SEL) but haven't towed anything yet. We have a Seadoo Jet boat about 1,700# and some Seadoo's and more toys and trailers but haven't used the van to tow with yet. The Curt was a snap to install. Probably about 30-40 minute install on my back, I did it solo. The lights were probably another 30-40 minutes. I still have to get the correct draw bar for the hitch, but used one I had just to show the wife.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think that's true. S and SE are still 2000 lbs for 2011 and 2012. SEL and SEL Premium are 3600 lbs. Towing capacity is not just the engine. The "Trailer Tow Group" includes load-leveling and height control rear suspension, engine oil cooler, heavy duty transmission oil cooler, heavy duty engine cooling, heavy duty radiator, trailer tow wiring harness.

Monroe makes a reasonably priced self-leveling rear shock for the Routan/Chryco minivans. That is probably the biggest thing to up the towing capacity from 2k to 3600 lbs. If it were me, and really pushing things weight-wise, after rear suspension I'd probably consider upgrading the brakes to the mid/late 2012 version with the larger front brakes. Not just for warping/cooling issues, but just the performance aspect. Brakes and transmission are the biggest two items for towing, more so even than the engine size.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Zambee500 said:


> I don't think that's true. S and SE are still 2000 lbs for 2011 and 2012. SEL and SEL Premium are 3600 lbs. Towing capacity is not just the engine. The "Trailer Tow Group" includes load-leveling and height control rear suspension, engine oil cooler, heavy duty transmission oil cooler, heavy duty engine cooling, heavy duty radiator, trailer tow wiring harness.
> 
> Monroe makes a reasonably priced self-leveling rear shock for the Routan/Chryco minivans. That is probably the biggest thing to up the towing capacity from 2k to 3600 lbs. If it were me, and really pushing things weight-wise, after rear suspension I'd probably consider upgrading the brakes to the mid/late 2012 version with the larger front brakes. Not just for warping/cooling issues, but just the performance aspect. Brakes and transmission are the biggest two items for towing, more so even than the engine size.


All Pentastar versions have the same engine cooling. 2011 and on are just the nivomat self leveling shocks. You can just toss on the Monroe self leveling if you want to tow a bit more.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

routan2010se said:


> So can I take my van to a Chrysler Dodge dealer and have the transmission cooler added, or is this not practical? What about the self leveling shocks, or other factory options that Chrysler had?
> 
> I was thinking about throwing on a curt hitch and towing one of those pop up campers, but with the Chrysler transmission reputation I am not sure if that is a good idea.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that anyone actually answered your questions. Here are my points:

1. If you have a 2010 SE, you have the 3.8 motor and you are correct in the towing capacity. 
2. I looked at those trailers and they look like dry weights ranging from 2k to 3.1k pounds. With cargo and passenger you are probably between 3k and 5k. I think you are fine around 3k without any real concern for upgrades.
3. The ratings are conservative and you aren't going to kill your vehicle going over. I have exceeded this vehicle and my prior vehicles and never had problems. Just don't push it and expect a substandard pull the higher weight you go (over 2k that it's rated).
4. If you pull flatter roads, then I wouldn't worry at all. If you are going steep areas, then it can be a concern with higher weight (over 3k).
5. The 3.8 (my mother in law has a jeep with that motor) is not very strong. But it can do it and I wouldn't miss out on fun just because it won't perform as well. But I must say it is a noticeable difference in power, it surprised me.
6. I wouldn't worry about the transmission. They are much better than older Chrysler transmissions. They have much better fluid. And again, have fun with your vehicle and family and don't miss out because something "might" happen four five or ten years from now.
7. The SEL question was answered. Bigger motor, added cooling capacity and leveling shocks. They are important upgrades for long term pulling at or over 3.5k. But not deal breakers to me. I have the SEL, it pulls fantastic. But I'm sure I would have been fine with the 3.8.
8. If I had your vehicle, I would look for a popup trailer weighing 2k or less. Everyone I know that buys them hardly uses them and you aren't going to do any damage with a trip here and there. Just go easy.
9. Mileage sucks pulling.
10. I put a curt hitch on. It does sit lower than the OEM hitch from Chrysler. But easier to install (maybe not by much) and cheaper. It does sit low enough that in an extreme ditch exiting my sister-in-law's house, if I don't go easy at an angle, the hitch will touch the ground. I've tapped it like three times. No problems, just noticeable. The stock hitch "might" not do that. I suppose it wouldn't. 
11. Trailer light wiring is very easy to install. Buy it from etrailer.com along with your curt hitch. 
12. I pull a 5X8 packed full of heavy gear, a kayak on top of that trailer, a 17' canoe on top of the car (Thule rack) and that canoe is HEAVY its the old town guide, six pax and all the gear in the van. No problems. 
13. Get better brakes if you pull!!!!! You will eat them up and have less safe stopping power with stock.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

THAT was a great reply. And I wasn't the one asking questions!


----------



## 16Vpassat (Nov 13, 2001)

Besides no difference in engine cooling for the 2011 and '12's, was there a transmission cooler that was part of a tow package from the factory?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys!

My main concern with the tranny is I have 110k on it. So.... 

But other than that not too worried, car has been pretty solid so far.

Anyone put a brake booster on theirs to get braking on the trailer?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

routan2010se said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> My main concern with the tranny is I have 115k on it. So....
> 
> ...


Have you thought about doing a transmission service? If so, let me know what you do or rather where you go? I am debating this now; although you have twice the miles as I.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I am now wishing I looked for a used one with the SEL trim.

I ran across these today, this seems doable as long as I don't pack too much stuff... Water and gear.

http://www.livinlite.com/camplite11fk-overview.php


Box Length 11'-0" Dry Weight *1,800 lbs
Overall Length: 14'-6" Load Capacity: *900 lbs. 
Overall Width: 7'-0" Hitch Weight: 140 lbs. 
Height w/AC: 9'-6" Grey Water: 14 gal. 
Tire Size: 13" Black Water: 8.5 gal. 
GVWR: 2,700 lbs. Fresh Water: 17 gal. 

Very tempting for my limited 2k towing, I don't like the single axle.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Steveaut said:


> Have you thought about doing a transmission service? If so, let me know what you do or rather where you go? I am debating this now; although you have twice the miles as I.



I have, probably will sooner or later. I had my tranny fluid checked with one of those strips and they said it was fine. If that means anything.


----------



## themsn (Apr 20, 2021)

routan2010se said:


> I am now wishing I looked for a used one with the SEL trim.
> 
> I ran across these today, this seems doable as long as I don't pack too much stuff... Water and gear.
> 
> ...


I just got a 2012 SE with 89k miles, and wished I got the SEL trim for towing too.

But was wondering how the camplite 11fk worked for you or if you were able to find a workable alternative? Did you ever end up towing a trailer?

thank you in advance!


----------

